# 2004 330 HP avail on 330xi ?



## lonestar (Nov 20, 2002)

Jon

Will the HP package be available on the 330Xi ? Same price ? With the '04 facelift ? If so, can they be ordered now?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

lonestar said:


> *Jon
> 
> Will the HP package be available on the 330Xi ? Same price ? With the '04 facelift ? If so, can they be ordered now?
> 
> Thanks *


Considering the HP gets an even firmer suspension than the regular SP and that the Xi w/SP does not even get the sport suspension, I'd bet there's no chance of this as an Xi option.

And what facelift? The sedans are not changing for '04.


----------



## lonestar (Nov 20, 2002)

OK thanks. I must have missed the fact that all the HP chatter was coupes only and was unaware that the SP on the Xi didn't include suspension upgrades.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

HP is sedan only. The coupes are getting a facelift.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

lonestar said:


> *OK thanks. I must have missed the fact that all the HP chatter was coupes only and was unaware that the SP on the Xi didn't include suspension upgrades. *


No, No. The HP is SEDAN only. But it's RWD sedan only, AFAIK.

And, yeah, the Xi gets it's own suspension that falls somewhere between the sport and non-sport RWD E46 suspensions.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

And the sedan has already been facelifted in 2002.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> And, yeah, the Xi gets it's own suspension that falls somewhere between the sport and non-sport RWD E46 suspensions. *


What do you mean by 'falls between?' I haven't been able to get a hold of spring and shock rates but they are shorter than both SP and non-SP ones, and use spacers to make up for the car's height.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *What do you mean by 'falls between?' I haven't been able to get a hold of spring and shock rates but they are shorter than both SP and non-SP ones, and use spacers to make up for the car's height. *


It's consistently been my understanding that the Xis ride firmer (sportier?) than the non-SP RWD E46s and not as firm (sporty?) as the SP E46s. But this not based on any quantifiable fact.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *What do you mean by 'falls between?' I haven't been able to get a hold of spring and shock rates but they are shorter than both SP and non-SP ones, and use spacers to make up for the car's height. *


I don't know what the rates are either, but there is less travel than the base 325 suspension (and AFAIK the sport suspension as well), but in the context of the phrase "sportier than non/SP" refers to the fact that it feels firmer than the base but not as much as so as the sport.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *But this not based on any quantifiable fact. *


My quantifiable "fact" would be the ever reliable butt dyno.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

American car mags are so lame...

Euro and Japanese ones will quite often show all the vailable spring and shock rates in a vehicle review (along with option/color matrixes, available accessories, etc.) whereas even the most comprehensive US ones do little more than basic instrumented tests and some subjective bullshit. :flipoff: 

It would be so much easier to find out this kind of information with the right reference sources.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *American car mags are so lame...
> 
> Euro and Japanese ones will quite often show all the vailable spring and shock rates in a vehicle review (along with option/color matrixes, available accessories, etc.) whereas even the most comprehensive US ones do little more than basic instrumented tests and some subjective bullshit. :flipoff:
> 
> It would be so much easier to find out this kind of information with the right reference sources. *


If we look hard enough, I bet we could find it. Would be easier if we read German. I may have to get my wife involved


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *It's consistently been my understanding that the Xis ride firmer (sportier?) than the non-SP RWD E46s and not as firm (sporty?) as the SP E46s. But this not based on any quantifiable fact. *


Don't go around giving opinion's on the suspension differences when it's already be proven today that you don't know Jack :flipoff:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Alan F said:


> *Don't go around giving opinion's on the suspension differences when it's already be proven today that you don't know Jack :flipoff: *


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the images next to each other like that, it makes it look like the signholder is stupid becuase there's an idiot next to him, but the arrow points up.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

This may be the first "dear Jon" thread that may have to be moved to the flame area :lmao:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ass.


----------

